# He just caught my eye.



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, so I like to browse when the BLM have online adoptions. I came across this _gorgeous_ ( in my opinion, of course ) mare. I love her coloring. I do want people's opinions though of her conformation, from what you can tell by the pictures given. I know they're not the best.

P.S. Please ignore the title, "He just caught my eye." I meant to be she, my mistake. :/


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She is very striking. How old is she?


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Her posted age is 3 years old.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

She looks pretty well built. What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'll put a bid, because it's something I'd have to discuss with my mom. My most interest would probably be trail riding and ranch work. Her body looks slightly too long for barrels, don't you think? I'm not at all good with conformation or anything, so I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

She is pretty long, but thats no reason she couldn't be decent at speed events. She probably wont be a world chapion, but if she enjoys it and so do you why not? 

She looks like she'd be sturdy enough to do pretty much anything. Too bad you can't meet her and see what her temperment is like!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish I could too, that would be awesome. Just by her pictures she looks pretty spirited.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Her back does look a little long in some of the picts.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I saw that mare! If I was in a position to take on another horse then I would place a bid on her. She is absolutely stunning and looks well built compared to some of the others. She looks like she has some Clydesdale blood in her somewhere or something :]


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

she looks good! very solid looking, she'd made a good ranch horse, dont think she'd excel and be amazing in barrels but you never know! shes sure a looker though!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! I saw this mare just this morning and trying to come up with reasons why she was the horse I had been looking for, but I know myself enough to realize that right now a wild, unbroke horse is just not for me. If you have the resources, the space and the experience to take her on, I'd say go for it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, I guess I am the only one the pictures aren't working for :sad:.

Is there a link to her adoption page?


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4555

Think I did this right


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, it must be something with my computer. I get a "Sorry the website is unavailable" message :?.

Curse my computer unsavvy-ness LOL.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

All I can say is she is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, never mind. I browsed the BLM site and got it figured out.

She is a stunning little mare, gorgeous coloration. I don't see any legitimate reason why she couldn't be pretty good at barrels. Yes, she is a bit longer through her body so it would take more work to get her to really bunch up around the barrels, but, that longer body also gives her a longer stride and that means more speed in the straight.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

She's a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I fancy her in an english saddle :3 hehe she looks like she has a weak hiney. I want her! She would make a nice addition to my "herd" of "exceptional" mustangs (except... I only have one... lol)


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Like her:thumbsup:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4552 <--Want want want!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Equilove said:


> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4552 <--Want want want!


WOW! Me too! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

She really has the Clyde coloring but isn't built very heavily, interesting. She's very pretty


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep -she's gorgeous.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I don't know how well of a barrel racer she'd be because she doesn't look very deep through the chest to me but with mustang's hartiness and good feet she should be an amazing trail horse!! and you could probably do some Walk/Trot classes with her too.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know much about confirmation, but I love her coloring. I might be a little biased though... If you check out my two in my barn you'd see she'd fit right in with them.


----------

